# Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen



## moppedx (26. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte euch hiermit vor einer neuen Masche warnen.
Angeboten wird bei ebay Kleinanzeigen
 verschiedenes Angeltackle oft ,fast neue, Stradic's für einen günstigen Kurs.
Geld soll über Paypal-Freunde und Verwandte überwiesen werden.Wegen den Gebühren.
Machen viele.Klappt bei ehrlichen Leuten ja auch.
Auf jeden Fall gibt es nach der Überweisung keine Ware oder jeglichen Kontakt.
Im aktuellen Fall ein [edit by Admin],
gibt Adressen in Premnitz und Umgebung an.
Falls jemand auch so einen Fall oder Fragen hat der kann sich gern bei mir über Pn bei mir melden.
Am besten wäre wenn jemand den richtigen Namen/Adresse hat


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Wenn über PayPal bezahlt wird, hat man doch Käuferschutz. Oder?


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Wenn man über Freunde sendet nicht soweit ich weiß. 
Der Fall ist schon ganz oft auf FB erwähnt worden. Und dort ging es immer um eine Stradic für 50€ und nach dem Kauf wurde noch eine Rute für 50€ Angeboten. 

War das bei dir auch der Fall?


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



moppedx schrieb:


> Geld soll über Paypal-Freunde und Verwandte überwiesen werden.Wegen den Gebühren.




Jetzt versteh ich die ganze Sache erst.

Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen entstehen bei einem Verkauf doch gar keine Gebühren?!


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Nein, Paypal normal kostet Gebühren.
Die Überweisung "Family & Friends" nicht, dafür hat man auch keinen Käuferschutz.


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Jetzt bin ich durchgestiegen [emoji106]


----------



## Casso (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Danke für die Warnung! #6

Diese Menschen versuchen es halt immer wieder und jeden Tag steht ein potenzielles Opfer auf. Nur gut, dass ich von Paypal und Co ohnehin die Finger lasse. Irgendwie traue ich dem Braten nicht. Dann lieber in Form von Bargeld bei Abholung oder durch Online-Überweisung. Diese Abwicklungen über Dritte sind mir dann doch sehr suspekt.


----------



## chris1974 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Sparen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Und warum muss man da nun warnen?
Wer wildfremden Leuten einfach wegen der mickrigen Gebühren das Geld so über Paypal sendet hat es nicht anders verdient-Blödheit gehört nun mal bestraft, das man es nicht wieder tut.
Jeden Morgen steht ein Blöder auf, den muss der Anbieter der Sachen nur finden-klappt anscheinend.:q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Eigentlich ist Ebay und Paypal für Käufer so ziemlich das beste was man machen kann. Man hat alle Sicherheiten und Freiheiten, wenn mans richtig macht. (Für VK mMn leider oftmals aber der absolute Dreck.)


----------



## Ruti Island (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Casso schrieb:


> Dann lieber in Form von Bargeld bei Abholung oder durch Online-Überweisung.




Online-Überweisung mach die Sache nicht besser [emoji28]


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Ebay und Paypal für Käufer so ziemlich das beste was man machen kann. Man hat alle Sicherheiten und Freiheiten, wenn mans richtig macht. (*Für VK mMn leider oftmals aber der absolute Dreck.)*



|good:

So handhabe ich das auch. Beim Ebay Einkauf bezahle ich immer mit Paypal. Verkauft wird ohne Paypal.


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

eBay Kleinanzeigen NUR MIT ABHOLUNG und Barzahlung!!!! Keine Überweisung, kein Paypal, nix anderes.

Ich hab selber mal Mist gebaut und 400€ in den Wind geschossen (und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "mir passiert sowas nie!"...dacht ich nämlich auch:q). daraufhin habe ich mich in die Thematik mal intensiv eingelesen.

Da gibts gefälschte Ausweise als Scan um euch in Sicherheit zu wiegen, super freundlichen Mail- und Telefonkontakt, es wird so getan als ob Abholung kein Problem wäre und kurze Zeit später dann aber doch nicht usw. usw.

Mit den gefälschten Ausweisen werden übrigens auch problemlos Konten via postident-Verfahren eröffnet. Alles kein Ding...

Wer Paypal nutzt, unbedingt mal die AGB´s zu Gemüte führen (sowohl als Käufer, als auch als Verkäufer) da gehen euch die Augen auf|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes. Sobald der VK z.B. einen entsprechenden Versandnachweis nach PP-AGB vorlegt, wird ratzfatz zu seinen Gunsten entschieden. Diese Entscheidungen werden durch die PP-Mitarbeiter durch pimaldaumenmalnasebohren getroffen. Wenn euer PP-Konto dann mal im Minus ist, kommt die freundliche Inkassobude von neben an und fängt an einzutreiben...
PP ist solange supi, bis es euch mal erwischt. Und zum Thema Sicherheit: Kennt ihr eine "richtige" Bank, die Transaktionen beim Online-Banking durch ein selbstvergebenes, email-gekoppeltes Passwort ermöglicht da herrschen nämlich andere Standards und das hat auch seinen Grund. (wen das Thema tiefergehend interessiert > www.auktionshilfe.info)

Aber zurück zum Thema, ich wiederhole mich einfach mal damit andere sich nicht genauso ärgern wie ich:
KLEINANZEIGEN NUR MIT ABHOLUNG UND BARZAHLUNG!!!


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Sicherheit: Kennt ihr eine "richtige" Bank, die Transaktionen beim Online-Banking durch ein selbstvergebenes, email-gekoppeltes Passwort ermöglicht da herrschen nämlich andere Standards und das hat auch seinen Grund. (wen das Thema tiefergehend interessiert > www.auktionshilfe.com)




Also zunächst mal: Dein Link von Auktionshilfe.com führt ins nichts bzw. zu einer Domain, die du kaufen kannst...

Zur Sicherheit: Ich kann Transaktionen bei Paypal nur mit Hilfe einer SMS an meine verifizierte Telefonnummer durchführen...da kommt ein nur einmal nutzbarer Code, der nach 5 Minuten abläuft...ist das bei euch anders???

Generell muss man bei Ebay und Ebay Kleinanzeigen sowieso aufpassen. Wirklich teures, hochwertiges Zeug würde ich da nie kaufen...nur Sachen, wo der Verlust im Falle eines Anschisses verkraftbar ist.

Ich sehe Ebay als eine Art virtuellen Flohmarkt...da würde ja auch niemand eine x hundert Euro teure Rute ohne Garantie zum viertel Neupreis kaufen, bezahlen und hoffen, dass er sie vom anonymen Verkäufer nach ner Woche zugeschickt bekommmt  , oder??


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich hatte grade so einen Fall...ich war bzw. bin auf der Suche nach einer etwas höherwertigeren, exotischen Uhr gewesen...die gibts bei Ebay für 29,- Euro..neu, angeblich mit Garantie...JEDER seriöse online Shop hat die so ab 80,- , Sonderangebote ab 65,- Euro...es ist doch LOGISCH, dass bei einem Preis von unter der Hälfte des seriösen Preises was faul ist...natürlich Zahlung nur per Überweisung...Ware kommt dann aus der Ukraine...ja nee, is klar!!


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Sorry, Korrektur: www.auktionshilfe.info

Das mit der SMS höre ich zum ersten Mal??? Bisher immer kaufen >Bei PP einloggen> bezahlen, feddisch. Ich mach mich aber mal schlau, das interessiert mich...

Und natürlich gabe ich Dir völlig Recht! Der gesunde Menschenverstand schaltet sich bei offensichtlichen Betrugsversuchen wie bei dem von Dir geschilderten sofort ein. Wenn die Nummer etwas subtiler abläuft, dann sieht die Welt schon anders aus. 

Mal mein Beispiel:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot. Auf eBay Kleinanzeigen (bis zum damaligen Zeitpunkt völlig unbefleckt gewesen) eine interessante Anzeige gefunden. Realistischer Preis, gute Beschreibung, Standort irgendwo in der Pampa in Meckpom, VHB 430€.

Also angeschrieben und in regen Mailkontakt, auch zu technischen Details, gekommen. Dann auf 400€ geeinigt. PP-Konto hatte er angeblich nicht und daher schickt er ein Foto seines Personalausweises. Ich also überwiesen. Danach, Ihr ahnt es, Funkstille.

Im Anschluss mal den Namen gegoogelt und sofort auf o.g. Seite gestoßen. Die ganze Nummer war eine Betrugsserie, die bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits über 40 Konten und Namen beinhaltete. beio genauerem Hinsehen wurden dann auch entsprechende Merkmale auf dem Perso deutlich. Anzeige führt ins Leere, da nicht existierende Person.
Die Bank des Empfängers wird nur auf Anweisung der Staatsanwaltschaft tätig. Rückbuchung nicht möglich.

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Natürlich fässt man sich im Nachinein an den Schädel und denkt sich: Meine Fresse bist du blöd. Aber im Endeffekt existieren soviele, auch deutlich subtilere Betrugsmaschen (Stichwort: Dreiecksbetrug) das da m.E. keiner vor gefeilt ist.
Natürlich bin ich nicht stolz auf die Nummer, aber das Ausmaß der Beschumsereien und das Desinteresse der Banken (die Prüfung des Persos bei Kontoeröffnung am Schalter findet ja offensichtlich nicht wirklich statt...) haben mich dann wirklich überrascht.

Ich wünsche jedem, dass er davon verschont bleibt. Bin aber der festen Überzeugung, dass es auch genauso gut jeden erwischen kann, egal für wie clever man sich hält...


----------



## AndiHam (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ebay und der Paypal Käuferschutz 
 Einen Verkäuferschutz scheint es nicht zu geben, so habe ich die Erfahrung machen müssen.
 Wir verkauften ein Clone Trooper Kostüm, welches mein Sohn einmal beim Fasching benutzt hatte zum halben Neupreis bei Ebay.
 Eine Dame kaufte es, zahlte sofort und bekam das Kostüm, welches vorher gewaschen wurde und in die originale Verpackung verfrachtet wurde.

 Dann kam eine Email, sie wolle das Teil nicht mehr haben, weil angeblich Klettverschluss kaputt und Kostüm verdreckt.
 Habe dann 50% Nachlass angeboten oder wahlweise Ware zurückgeben, weil ich keinen Ärger wollte und das Ganze nur 20 Euro gekostet hatte und ich den Zustand auch nicht kannte, weil Frau das ganze gehandelt hatte mit der Wascherei und Einpackerei.

 Da ich zwischenzeitlich etwas via Paypal gekauft hatte, war auf diesem Konto nicht mehr der volle Betrag von der Dame und ich konnte die Option nicht nutzen, das Geld via Ebay Button klick zurückzugeben, ergo bat ich um die Kontodaten (ca. 6 mal), aber die Dame weigerte sich mir diese zu geben.
 Dann kam das Kostüm auch wieder bei uns an und was konnte man feststellen ? Genau .. es war weder am Klettverschluss defekt, noch verdreckt, nicht einmal einen klitzekleinen Fleck konnte man sehen.

 Ab dann wussten wir, was die Dame vorhatte, sie hatte sich wohl etwas anderes unter dem Kostüm vorgestellt und dachte sich, nutze ich den Käuferschutz mal aus, denn sie hatte wohl Angst, dass sie ihr Geld wohl nicht überwiesen bekommt, wenn man die zurück gesendete Ware sieht und man feststellt : alles gelogen.

 Habe Ebay aufgeklärt, den ganzen Schriftverkehr sehen sie ja selber und alle waren zumindest am Telefon auf meiner Seite.

 Ergebnis ...... meine allererste schlechte Bewertung mit Zusatz "extrem unfreundlich und 5,xx Euro musste ich sogar noch selber für Rückversand zahlen".
 Hatte Einspruch gegen diese Bewertung eingelegt. Man brauche noch etwas Zeit für die Entscheidung , kam als letzte Antwort und die ist locker mal 4 Monate her  Passiert also rein gar nichts.

 Interessanterweise braucht man einen Rückversand gar nicht selber zahlen, denn man bekommt von Ebay einen Retoureschein, den man selber nicht zahlen muss.

 Achja ... die Dame bei Ebay, die zugunsten des Käufers entschieden hatte sagte mir, dass Zitat "ein Fleck, den man nicht sehen kann, schon bedeutet, dass die Ware nicht so ist wie im Angebot beschrieben"    ... Goil ... und vor allem das bei einem als gebraucht angezeigtem Artikel, den Kinder vorher genutzt haben.


----------



## vermesser (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

@Tomsen83: Ich sage auch nicht, das mir das nie passiert! Ich hatte das mal mit ner Digicam für 10 Euro...überwiesen, nie wieder was gehört, trotz Drohung mit Anzeige...

Unter Erfahrung verbucht! 

Ich bin nicht schlauer als andere, aber ich frage mich bei manchen Sachen, die man so liest, schon, ob die Leute vor lauter Gier auch nur mal 10 Sekunden nachgedacht haben...


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



vermesser schrieb:


> @Tomsen83: Ich sage auch nicht, das mir das nie passiert! Ich hatte das mal mit ner Digicam für 10 Euro...überwiesen, nie wieder was gehört, trotz Drohung mit Anzeige...
> 
> Unter Erfahrung verbucht!
> 
> Ich bin nicht schlauer als andere, aber ich frage mich bei manchen Sachen, die man so liest, schon, ob die Leute vor lauter Gier auch nur mal 10 Sekunden nachgedacht haben...



Da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Mittlererweile lach ich ja auch drüber. Daher trotzdem mein Hinweis auf die etwas subtileren Arten des Betruges bzw. die Fähigkeiten der Beschumser, sich ein gewisses Maß an Vertrauen zu erschleichen.


----------



## dake84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> ... Und zum Thema Sicherheit: Kennt ihr eine "richtige" Bank, die Transaktionen beim Online-Banking durch ein selbstvergebenes, email-gekoppeltes Passwort ermöglicht da herrschen nämlich andere Standards und das hat auch seinen Grund....



Nein, meist ist es eine 4-6 stellige Zahl die man mit dem richtigen Programm innerhalb von Minuten knackt 

Ich finde Paypal klasse, wenn der Verkäufer mist baut habe ich 180 Tage Zeit einen Fall zu eröffnen und mein Geld zurück zu bekommen. Probier das mal mit einer Überweisung...


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Wie willste denn ne TAN knacken die im selben Moment generiert wird und im Anschluss sofort verbraucht/ unbrauchbar ist? 

Nochmal: Ich möchte keinem Paypal ausreden. Für den Käufer definitv eine einfache und schnelle Option, sofern man sich mit den AGB´s mal auseinander gesetzt hat. Für Verkäufer ist es der größte Mist....


----------



## dake84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich stelle jetzt mal die Gegenfrage:
Glaubst du es gibt in der IT IRGENDEIN sicheres unknackbares Verfahren?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Na dann erzähl mal du IT Gott. Komme selbst aus dem Bereich.
Brauchst auch nur ansatzweise zu erzählen wie du einen Angriff gegen Smart- oder e-Tan Plus ausführen willst. 
Und ja es gibt sehr "simple" unknackbare Verfahren.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich habe eines im Leben gelernt:

Wenn ein Preis zu toll klingt, um wahr zu sein, dann werde ich skeptisch und handle besonnen.

Meist hat so ein "Schnäppchen" auch einen Haken.

Entweder "b-Ware" - oder gar Betrug!

Wenn alles ok ist, dann checkt man mal gaaaanz in Ruhe alle Eckdaten ab, bevor man Geld ohne Käuferschutzoptionen irgendwohin schickt.

Bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen nehme ich die Chance immer wahr, die Dinge selber anzusehen, persönlich Kontakt aufzunehmen - ggf. vor Ort erst zu bezahlen und dann auch direkt mitzunehmen!

Wer meint, ohne Käuferschutz, das "Schnäppchen" des Jahrhunderts weit weg zu machen, der geht halt´ schon ein großes Risiko ein, dass sich hier leider realisiert zu haben scheint!

Mein Beileid dazu - aber - Besonnenheit ist immer ein besserer Geschäftspartner als die Gier.

Ernie


----------



## dake84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mal du IT Gott. Komme selbst aus dem Bereich.
> Brauchst auch nur ansatzweise zu erzählen wie du einen Angriff gegen Smart- oder e-Tan Plus ausführen willst.
> Und ja es gibt sehr "simple" unknackbare Verfahren.


Wieso jetzt IT-Gott? ;+
Und ja ich arbeite selbst in dem Bereich...
Nur weil bisher irgendetwas (noch) nicht geknackt ist und man sich nicht vorstellen kann wie es geknackt werden könnte heißt das noch lange nicht dass es nicht angreifbar ist.


----------



## chris1974 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Zuerst mit einer Gegenfrage ausweichen und dann eine gültige Verallgemeinerung treffen.. ganz großes Kino. Jemand der aus der "IT" kommt, sollte da schon kompetenter antworten können.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Du sagst es Chris.



dake84 schrieb:


> Wieso jetzt IT-Gott? ;+
> Und ja ich arbeite selbst in dem Bereich...



Du arbeitest in dem Bereich? 1st Level Helpdesk vermutlich


----------



## donak (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Also ich habe die meisten mir damals altklug vorkommenden Sprüche meines alten Herren in meiner Sturm und Drang Zeit ja gehasst, aber einer ist mir besonders hängegeblieben: "Gier frisst Hirn!" Da ist auch tatsächlich was dran und man sollte versuchen sich selbst immer zu bremsen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Das Problem bei Ebay ist das sich der "Kunde" praktisch alles erlauben kann....angebl. kein Paket erhalten, defekt, bieten wie man lustig ist (zahlen muss man nicht und Kleckerbeträge gehen eh nicht zum Gericht) Mann kann auch nicht negativ bewerten usw usw...

Ich habe bei Ebay auch schon die tollsten Dinge erlebt, hauptsächlich als Verkäufer, aber auch als Käufer. Der Laden verkommt irgendwie immer mehr. Aktuell habe ich auch 3 (!) Sachen verkauft....da warte ich auch schon ewig auf die Zahlung...werde ich aber wohl nicht mehr sehn. Zeit, Nerven investiert...sonst nichts, denn machen (bis auf das melden...was lächerlich ist da es für einen persönlich zu nichts führt) kann man nichts.

Früher war das nicht so extrem, da war die Zahlungsmoral noch deutlich besser und man wurde weniger veräppelt. Meinen Account werde ich wohl schließen und ich kann jedem nur Vorsicht raten...


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

eBay ist alles andere als ein Problem. Wollte mir neulich eine SD-Karte kaufen. Beim MediaMarkt hätte ich für eine Sandisk 24,- Euro hinblättern müssen, bei eBay hab ich jetzt ebenfalls eine Sandisk für 4,- Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt. Natürlich mit viel weniger GB, aber für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. 

Für jeden Sch... gibt es bei eBay eine schier unendliche Auswahl. Wer einfach blind bei irgendjemanden bestellt, ist selber schuld wenn etwas schief geht. Es gibt solche und solche wie überall. Ich würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen ein Konto bei der Sparkasse zu eröffnen. |supergri


----------



## dake84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Zuerst mit einer Gegenfrage ausweichen und dann eine gültige Verallgemeinerung treffen.. ganz großes Kino. Jemand der aus der "IT" kommt, sollte da schon kompetenter antworten können.


Das hier ist kein IT Forum. Und die "Gegenfrage" war ernst gemeint. Unknackbare Verschlüsselungs oder Authentifizierungsverfahren (egal wieviele Faktoren) gibt es nicht. Wenn sie derzeit unknackbar sind ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis irgendein Schlupfloch gefunden wird.


----------



## Loxor (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Gibt auch fliegende Kühe. Nur weil es sie jetzt noch nicht gibt, ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Evolution sie hervorbringen wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und warum muss man da nun warnen?
> Wer wildfremden Leuten einfach wegen der mickrigen Gebühren das Geld so über Paypal sendet hat es nicht anders verdient-Blödheit gehört nun mal bestraft, das man es nicht wieder tut.
> Jeden Morgen steht ein Blöder auf, den muss der Anbieter der Sachen nur finden-klappt anscheinend.:q



So sieht es aus.#h


----------



## klatsche84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

ich habe zweimal schon probleme gehabt. einmal sind mir 250e und einmal 80€ flöten gegangen. mittlerweile schaue ich nur noch nach dingen die weniger als 50€ kosten oder echt super schwer woanders zu holen sind.
ebay wird fast komplett gemieden und ebay kleinanzeigen nur mit abholung.


----------



## moppedx (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Erstens-Es geht nur um 67€ .Damit kann ich leben.Mir geht es nur darum das sich irgendwo so ein Horst sich durch Betrug berreichert.
Zweitens -ich kaufe und verkaufe regelmäßig Tackle übers Internet.Das klappt zu 99% super.Ich habe schon etliche Schnäppchen im Netz machen können.Immer per Abholung klappt halt nicht immer.Meist zu weit weg.
Ich habe auch Anzeige erstattet.Und hoffe das ich über die Staatsanwaltschaft vonPaypal die richtige Adresse bekomme.Mein Anwalt möchte ihm auch noch schreiben.Mal sehen was wird.

Ich habs mal gegoogelt und war mehr als erstaunt wieviele Tricks es gibt,gerade über Paypal, zu betrügen.Unglaublich.


----------



## iltis05 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Deshalb kaufe ich nur mit überweisung und mit telefonnummer und kontodaten.
Da kann ich immer noch daten abgleichen und hab kontodaten.
Damit hatte ich bisher noch keine probleme.
Gruss


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Bei dem Betrag passiert bestimmt nicht viel denke ich und wenn das ein richtiges A ist interessiert den auch keinen Brief. Wer weiss, ob es letztendlich da auch was zu holen gibt. Hätte aber das gleiche gemacht...


----------



## klatsche84 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

ich bin gespannt, was rauskommt. toitoitoi


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Deshalb kaufe ich nur mit überweisung und mit telefonnummer und kontodaten.
> Da kann ich immer noch daten abgleichen und hab kontodaten.
> Damit hatte ich bisher noch keine probleme.
> Gruss


Hilft dir gar nix.... Siehe meine vorherigen Beiträge :g


----------



## Erdmännchen (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



vermesser schrieb:


> @Tomsen83: Ich sage auch nicht, das mir das nie passiert! Ich hatte das mal mit ner Digicam für 10 Euro...überwiesen, nie wieder was gehört, trotz Drohung mit Anzeige...
> 
> Unter Erfahrung verbucht!
> 
> Ich bin nicht schlauer als andere, aber ich frage mich bei manchen Sachen, die man so liest, schon, ob die Leute vor lauter Gier auch nur mal 10 Sekunden nachgedacht haben...


Kommt mir bekannt vor, bei mir war es mal ein Spiel, bei eBay ersteigert, vorher geguckt, einige Bewertungen im letzten halben Jahr, nur positiv, also geboten und günstig erworben, per Überweisung bezahlt an eine deutsche Sparkasse, nie Artikel bekommen, nie als versendet markiert, keine Antwort erhalten, trotz Drohung Anzeige. Prinzipiell hätte ich über eBay die Kontaktdaten erhalten können und so auch postalisch mich an die Verkäuferin wenden können, aber dazu hatte ich dann keine Lust, da war der Betrag zu gering. Habe es mir aber nicht nehmen lassen, der Sparkasse eine eMail zu schicken und den Fall zu schildern und ihnen so mitzuteilen, dass das Konto bei ihnen möglicherweise für betrügerische Zwecke genutzt wird.


----------



## man1ac (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Nochmal als Info bzgl. Käuferschutz:
Dieser gilt bei Paypal NIEMALS zwischen Privatpersonen die sich Geld senden. Ist ein sehr weit verbreiteter Irrglaube.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Hatte eine Liege bei Ebay ersteigert, Geld raus, auch Mailkontakt mit Verkäufer, dieser kurz darauf bei Ebay abgemeldet, keine Antwort mehr...
Anzeige erstattet, die haben das an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter gegeben, Verfahren wurde aufgehoben ohne Begründung, ich Druck gemacht - Verfahren wieder aufgenommen, Tatverdächtiger wurde über Kontodaten ausgemacht, Verfahren eingestellt... Ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig:
Aufgrund von Geringfügigkeit (80€) und mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses wurde das Verfahren eingestellt.. und das obwohl der Verdächtige gefunden wurde und ich durch die Mails alles beweisen kann. Am Ende ist man doch immer der Gelackmeierte. Seitdem bin ich vorsichtig! Platzt mir die Hutschnur, wenn die Leute auch noch so damit davonkommen!


----------



## DeralteSack (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Bereits 3x Probleme mit Verkäufern bei Ebay gehabt.

Ware bezahlt aber nie erhalten. Alles Ebay und Paypal gemeldet.
In den ersten beiden Fällen handelte es sich um Großbetrüger, die beide mehrere Tausend Bewertungen hatten.
Es meldete sich die Polizei bzw. Staatsanwaltschaft bei mir und es wurde ermittelt. Geld ohne Probleme zurück bekommen. Dabei einmal Paypal und einmal normale Überweisung gewesen.
Im 3. Fall lebete der Verkäufer im Nachbarort. Nach 4 Wochen immer noch keine Ware oder Antwort auf Anrufe oder Emails. Ebay informiert. Polizei wollte anfänglich auch wegen 40 Euro nichts machen. Dennoch über hohe Stellen diese zum arbeiten bewegt.
Strafanzeige wurde aufgenommen und Person persönlich besucht.
Geld von Ebay und Paypal zurück bekommen.

Ich kann daher nur sagen, dass ich noch keine größeren Probleme mit Paypal hatte. Wenn es Probleme mit Händlern gab, haben die mir bisher immer mein Geld wiedergegeben.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig:
> Aufgrund von Geringfügigkeit (80€) und mangelnden öffentlichen Interesses wurde das Verfahren eingestellt.. und das obwohl der Verdächtige gefunden wurde und ich durch die Mails alles beweisen kann. Am Ende ist man doch immer der Gelackmeierte. Seitdem bin ich vorsichtig! Platzt mir die Hutschnur, wenn die Leute auch noch so damit davonkommen!



Ich finde das auch zum ... , wenn die damit durchkommen ohne belangt zu werden. Ist ja quasi eine Einladung, genau so weiter zu machen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



> Ich finde das auch zum ... , wenn die damit durchkommen ohne belangt zu  werden. Ist ja quasi eine Einladung, genau so weiter zu machen.


Genau so!
Wenn jemand im Supermarkt einen Warenwert von 10€ klaut, dann wird dies geahndet.
Ebenso Erschleichen von Beförderungsleistungen (Schwarzfahren), da ist dann gleich der Staatsanwalt zur Stelle, weil öffentliches Interesse.
Wenn man als Privatmann "beklaut" wird, offensichtlich nicht?
Wie auch an anderer Stelle zu beobachten, gilt zweierlei Recht hierzulande!
Es bleibt eine Zivilklage, wobei man als Klagender zunächst mal in Vorleistung geht und Anwalt/Gerichtskosten zu tragen hat, inclusive der zweifelhaften Aussicht dieses Geld wieder zu erlangen!

Jürgen


----------



## racoon (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Geld ohne Probleme zurück bekommen. Dabei einmal Paypal und einmal normale Überweisung gewesen.


 
Würde mich echt mal interessieren, wie Du das überwiesene Geld zurück bekommen hast. Wie ist das denn abgelaufen ?


----------



## DeralteSack (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

War damals ne große Sammelklage mit über 300 Nebenklägern bundes-/europaweit.
Ich bekam lediglich die Rückmeldung von Ebay eines Tages, dass ich das Geld zurückerstattet bekomme. So war es dann auch.
Hatte aber ne gewaltige Rennerei. Paarmal zur Polizei, Briefe von der Staatsanwaltschaft, etc.. Aber meine 200 Euro dennoch bekommen.
Ich wollte das Geld von meiner Bank anfangs zurückbuchen lassen, als heraus kam, dass der Händler ein Betrüger war.
Leider ging das nicht. Ich hatte das Geld schon abgeschrieben.
Am Ende hatte ich es dann doch wieder.


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Genau so!
> Wenn jemand im Supermarkt einen Warenwert von 10€ klaut, dann wird dies geahndet.
> Ebenso Erschleichen von Beförderungsleistungen (Schwarzfahren), da ist dann gleich der Staatsanwalt zur Stelle, weil öffentliches Interesse.
> Wenn man als Privatmann "beklaut" wird, offensichtlich nicht?
> ...



Gebe ich dir recht, so ist es leider. Gerade in teilweise klaren Fällen passiert nichts, aber sobald dem Fiskus was fehlt - und wenn es nur 5 Euro sind, dann funktioniert das System plötzlich reibungslos... selbst dann wenn die Bearbeitungsgebühren höher liegen als der einzufordernde Betrag. |gr:


----------



## tomsen83 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> War damals ne große Sammelklage mit über 300 Nebenklägern bundes-/europaweit.



Nur um das mal klarzustellen: Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland. Erst recht nicht über die "juristischen" Landesgrenzen hinweg. Jeder Betrogene muss sich selbst um sein Verfahren bemühen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft fasst ggf. Fälle zusammen um diese gemeinsam zu verhandeln. Das wars aber auch schon. Daraus resultiert, dass jeder einzelne den zivilgerichtlichen Prozess mit allen entsprechenden Kosten/ Vorleistungen selbst stemmen muss. 

Freut mich, dass Du deine Kohle wieder gekriegt hast. Glückwunsch!#6


----------



## moppedx (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Interessant ist das jemand wieder in der Nähe die gleiche Rolle anbietet.Diesmal zum normalen Preis.Beschreibung,Schreibart  und Fotos sehr ähnlich. Hab ihn kontaktiert.Ich würde sie nehmen.Er sollte mir nur noch die Paypal Adresse schicken. Seitdem kein Kontakt mehr.
Da soll sich jeder selbst mal eine Meinung dazu bilden☺
Das Inserat läuft schon länger .


----------



## moppedx (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Info.
Ich habe bis heute noch nichts Neues erfahren. 
Verfahren läuft aber noch.

bei ebay kleinanzeigen tauchen regelmäßig Stradic Rollen für einen günstigen Kurs auf.
Verkäufer erst seit kurzem Aktiv bei ebay kleinanzeigen. Bezahlung nur über PayPal Freunde&Verwante. 
Ebay reagiert mittlerweile schnell und löscht solche Anzeigen:vik:


----------



## moppedx (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Aktuell steht eine neue Stradic drin für 65€VB.
Wieder aus Rihnow. 
Verkäufer wieder seit kurzem aktiv.
Wird sicherlich heute noch von eBay kl. gelöscht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

da hilft wohl nur eine 45 er.....


----------



## moppedx (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

In den letzten 8 Wochen habe ich 6!! solcher Anzeigen gemeldet. Alle wurden sie innerhalb kurzer Zeit gelöscht.
Mitlerweile sind die Preise mit VB angegeben. Auf Nachfrage immer zum unrealistischen Preis. Bezahlung nur über PayPal Freunde&Verwante. Nutzer seit kurzem aktiv.Immer Betrug


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich könnte ja mal vorbei schauen und meine Hände heilsam sprechen lassen. Rhinow ist  nicht so weit weg von mir.


----------



## Wizard2 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

@Riesenangler das las besser sein sonst darfst ihm noch von Staats wegen Geld überweisen; ) ist leider so


----------



## moppedx (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Steht aktuell eine Shimano Sustian drin.
Die selbe Art.Echt zum kotz...


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Weiß ich doch. Ist leider so.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich wollte gerade was schreiben, aber ich lass es lieber.


----------



## fischbär (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ein ganz massives Problem bei jeglicher Form von Kleinkriminalität zwischen Privatpersonen ist mittlerweile die fehlende Ahndung. Wird alles eingestellt und nichts gemacht. Dass man sich dadurch aber eben gerade nicht mehr geringfügige Probleme heranzieht, weil die Leute auf den Geschmack kommen, wird ausgeblendet. Und das betrifft unter Umständen jegliche Form von kriminellem Handeln, außer vielleicht Steuerhinterziehung. Ich sage nur Reichsbürger bzw. Peter Fitzek. Da tanzen eine ganze Menge Leute uns als Gesellschaft gehörig auf der Nase herum.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Aber 1 Cent zu wenig Steuer bezahlt, dann hast du die gesamte Staatsmacht an der backe....


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ein ganz massives Problem bei jeglicher Form von Kleinkriminalität zwischen Privatpersonen ist mittlerweile die fehlende Ahndung. Wird alles eingestellt und nichts gemacht. Dass man sich dadurch aber eben gerade nicht mehr geringfügige Probleme heranzieht, weil die Leute auf den Geschmack kommen, wird ausgeblendet. Und das betrifft unter Umständen jegliche Form von kriminellem Handeln, außer vielleicht Steuerhinterziehung. Ich sage nur Reichsbürger bzw. Peter Fitzek. Da tanzen eine ganze Menge Leute uns als Gesellschaft gehörig auf der Nase herum.


Dann zeig' es doch ggü der Polizei oder der StA an. Nur meckern und irgendwelche Missstände beschwören hilft ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## -MW- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Heavy was man hier liest....heftig was manche Leute so abziehen und damit durchkommen.
 Aber bei verkäufen bei e-bay Kleinanzeigen hatte ich zum Glück noch nie solche hier kommunizierten Probleme, selber kaufen würd ich dort eh nix

 man kann nur hoffen das solche Betrugsangebote Einzelfälle bleiben


----------



## Brummel (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

@ fischbär, |kopfkrat

und Du glaubst fehlerlos erkennen  zu können wodurch "wir" *wirklich* in unserem täglichen Umgang mit dem Beurteilen des Verhältnisses zu unseren Mitmenschen "beeinträchtigt" werden ?|rolleyes:q
Trau Dich doch mal hier zu schreiben wer uns tatsächlich auf der Nase rumtanzt!!  Dann ist zwar mit Sperre im AB zu rechnen, aber da schließe ich mich gern an... :m

@pennfanatic,  :vik:#6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

kaum zu glauben, aber meine Freundin ist wohl auch auf einen Betrüger reingefallen. Sie hat vor gut 2 Monaten etwas gekauft, aber bis heute nix erhalten. Wie ich mittlerweile erfahren habe, hat Sie per PayPal als Freund bezahlt |kopfkrat    |krach:

Zwischenzeitlich hat Sie von der Verkäuferin/Betrügerin immer wieder mal Durchhalteparolen per mail erhalten... z.B. Sie hat es noch nicht geschafft zu versenden, macht Sie gleich morgen, etc. 

Sie scheint aber nicht die Klügste zu sein, ich hab nichtmal 5min. im Netz suchen müssen um alle relevanten Daten über Sie zu finden. |rolleyes

EDIT: @spoiler78: bei dir hab ich etwa 10min. gebraucht!


----------



## jkc (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Hi, bei mir hat an solchen Stellen ne direkte Mail mit Klartext bisher immer funktioniert.
Frist setzten bis wann Ware da oder alternativ Geld zurück sein soll, mit dem Hinweis das man sich vorbehält Anzeige zu erstatten.
Um welchen Betrag geht´s?

Paypal biete ich auch nur im "Freunde"-Modus an, Käuferschutz kann ich als Privatmann nicht gewähren, Bzw. sehe ich da die Möglichkeit des Betruges von Käuferseite aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## racoon (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ...aber meine Freundin ist wohl auch auf einen Betrüger reingefallen. ...
> 
> ...hat Sie per PayPal als Freund bezahlt |kopfkrat    |krach:...
> 
> ...Sie scheint aber nicht die Klügste zu sein, ich hab nichtmal 5min. im Netz suchen müssen um alle relevanten Daten über Sie zu finden. |rolleyes



Hättest sie doch einfach fragen können und nicht unbedingt eine Netzrecherche starten müssen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Mit Fragen kommt man bei ihr nicht weiter, meine Freundin hat genug gefragt. Wer braucht schon 2 Monate, um ein Paket zur Post zu bringen? Heute wollte ich den (Ehe)mann (?!) auf der Arbeit anrufen und mal nachfragen was er von der ganzen Sache hält. Leider ist er momentan krankgeschrieben. Soll aber morgen wieder kommen. Bei ihr (privat) geht niemand ans Telefon.


----------



## jan fuchs (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

nie paypal als freund zahlen !! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> kaum zu glauben, aber meine Freundin ist wohl auch auf einen Betrüger reingefallen. Sie hat vor gut 2 Monaten etwas gekauft, aber bis heute nix erhalten. Wie ich mittlerweile erfahren habe, hat Sie per PayPal als Freund bezahlt |kopfkrat    |krach:
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hat Sie von der Verkäuferin/Betrügerin immer wieder mal Durchhalteparolen per mail erhalten... z.B. Sie hat es noch nicht geschafft zu versenden, macht Sie gleich morgen, etc.
> 
> ...



Aha. Und wer bitte sagt dir, dass es sich bei der gefundenen Person auch tatsächlich um diejenige welche handelt und es nicht irgend nen Scriptkiddie ist, der anderer Leute Identitäten nutzt? Genau das ist nämlich bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen der Regelfall. Da kriegste sogar noch ne Kopie eines Personalausweises vom VK geschickt die nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit dem tatsächlichen Menschen hinterm Bildschirm zu tun hat. Die Kopie ist aber so gut, dass damit (sehr gerne bei der Postbank) die Kontos eröffnet werden (sog. Bank drops).

Paypal accounts, insbesondere solche die lange nicht genutzt wurden (hier häufig in Verbindung mit ebay-accounts) sind im Übrigen sehr beliebtes Angriffsziel um das Kohlescheffeln zu erleichtern.

Angenommen es handelt sich um eine reale Person Da die Kommunikation auch nach der Zahlung aufrecht erhalten wird, kann man fast davon ausgehen): Frist zur Lieferung setzen, nach Ablauf der Frist Anzeige aufgeben und, je nach Summe, Online-Mahnbescheid ausfüllen.

Ein genereller Hinweis, der auch von ebay-Kleinanzeigen selbts immer wieder gegeben wird: NUR TAUSCH WARE GEGEN GELD, also Abholung. Alles andere ist wie Roulette...


----------



## Mateo (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ihr tut so als wären alle ebay-Kleinanzeigen Verkäufer Abzocker. Klar gibt es schwarze Schafe. Ich persönlich habe schon einiges an Tackle über Kleinanzeigen gekauft und noch nie Probleme gehabt.

Wer meint ne Stradic für 65 EUR kaufen zu können hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## racoon (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Mit Fragen kommt man bei ihr nicht weiter, meine Freundin hat genug gefragt. Wer braucht schon 2 Monate, um ein Paket zur Post zu bringen? Heute wollte ich den (Ehe)mann (?!) auf der Arbeit anrufen und mal nachfragen was er von der ganzen Sache hält. Leider ist er momentan krankgeschrieben. Soll aber morgen wieder kommen. Bei ihr (privat) geht niemand ans Telefon.



Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass Du meine Aussage verstehst, nachdem ich Dich zitiert hatte und hierbei lediglich einige Aussagen wie

gezahlt bei PayPal als Freund...
Meine Freundin....
scheint nicht die Klügste zu sein....

Will Deiner Freundin ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber wer in dieser Welt noch mit PayPal Freunde zahlt....


----------



## tomsen83 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema bereits sehr intensiv auseinander gesetzt. Ich schätze, dass (je nach "Branche") um die 10-20% aller Anzeigen fake sind. Die 20% haste bei Smartphones, Tablets, hochwertigen Küchengeräten, Gutscheinen etc. bestimmt. Und nein, der Preis ist nicht immer supergünstig. Häufig völlig im Rahmen des Normalen. Ziemlich sichere Anzeichen sind:
- extrem schnelle Antwort auf Anfragen
- kein Paypal, da angeblich "schlechte Erfahrung"
- bei Nachfrage Abholung aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht möglich
- Persokopie wird als vertrauensbildende Maßnahme geschickt

Für die die sich ein wenig mehr einlesen wollen. Ich empfehle vor allem die Kontoverbindung zu googeln, sofern man sich wirklich auf eine Überweisung einlassen will. Was da jetzt jeder Einzelne draus macht, bleibt euch überlassen. Ich kann nur zu entsprechender Vorsicht bei der Nutzung von eBay-Kleinanzeigen raten.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Mateo schrieb:


> Ihr tut so als wären alle ebay-Kleinanzeigen Verkäufer Abzocker. Klar gibt es schwarze Schafe. Ich persönlich habe schon einiges an Tackle über Kleinanzeigen gekauft und noch nie Probleme gehabt.



Ich hab auch schön öfters was über eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft, aber halt immer mit Abholung und Barzahlung. Jetzt wurde es mal anders gemacht und prompt ist die Kacke am dampfen |rolleyes


----------



## Gummix (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich nehme nur Zahlungen über Paypal an (Freunde oder Normal ist mir egal) und überweise nur mit Paypal Normal.
Den Perso schicke ich nie raus, ist auch nicht legal den zu kopieren und zu verschicken.
Hatte noch nie ne schlechte Erfahrung bei Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Justin123 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mit dem Thema bereits sehr intensiv auseinander gesetzt. Ich schätze, dass (je nach "Branche") um die 10-20% aller Anzeigen fake sind. Die 20% haste bei Smartphones, Tablets, hochwertigen Küchengeräten, Gutscheinen etc. bestimmt. Und nein, der Preis ist nicht immer supergünstig. Häufig völlig im Rahmen des Normalen. Ziemlich sichere Anzeichen sind:
> -* extrem schnelle Antwort auf Anfragen*
> - kein Paypal, da angeblich "schlechte Erfahrung"
> - bei Nachfrage Abholung aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht möglich
> ...




Wieso sollte das Grund für eine Abzocke sein? Ich antworte meist (95%) auch binnen Minuten. Im Alter der Smartphones auch keine seltenheit mehr.

Und nein, ich zocke niemanden ab.


----------



## moppedx (8. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Tomsen83 hat es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Es stehen in regelmäßigen Abständen ähnliche Anzeigen drin. 
Alle nach gleichen Prinzip. 
Es reicht ja auch wenn pro Anzeige ein bis zwei Leute da rauf reinfallen,bevor die Anzeige gelöscht wird. 
Ich habe auch schon bei der Polizei nachgefragt. 
Meist ist die Paypal Adresse oder die Bankverbindung bekannt.
Nur die Bank oder Paypal rückt nichts raus. Bankgeheimnis! 
Bei geringen Werten wird nicht großartig nachgeforscht.
Oder der Betrüger wird ermittelt. Meist ist es eh ein "Asi" bei dem nichts zu holen ist.
Passiert auch bei normalen ebay


----------



## tomsen83 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das Grund für eine Abzocke sein? Ich antworte meist (95%) auch binnen Minuten. Im Alter der Smartphones auch keine seltenheit mehr.
> 
> Und nein, ich zocke niemanden ab.



Das ist lediglich eines der Kriterien die neben den anderen von mir genannten berücksichtigt werden sollten. Kurz zur Erläuterung: Da die Bankdrops häufig nach wenigen Tagen verbrannt sind, zielen die Jungs darauf ab in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel Kohle auf die Konten zu kriegen. Das heißt, jede Anfrage wird innerhalb von wenigen Minuten beantwortet (bis die Zahlung erfolgt ist, dann hörste nix mehr). Mehrfach täglich werden die Konten dann leergeräumt, bis diese nach ausreichend hoher Anzahl von Meldungen gesperrt bzw. eingefroren werden (leider häufig auch erst, nachdem die Staatsanwaltschaft tätig wurde). Treten alle von mir genannten Punkte in Kombination auf, kannste Dir sicher sein das du die Kohle nie wieder siehst...


----------



## moppedx (11. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Ich habe heute Post bekommen von der Staatsanwaltschaft 
Auszug:
"......J.S. als tatsächliche Person  nicht ermittelt werden konnte. Die bei PayPal hinterlegten Daten Mobilfunknummer  und Bankverbindung existierten nicht."
Nach Auskunft der Bank und Mobilfunkproviders. 
Die anscheinend unter dem Namen  C.K. liefen.
Also jetzt bin ich doch verwundert. Ok ,die Staatsanwaltschaft hat was unternommen .
Was mich nur wundert das man ihn nicht über die Bankdaten greifen kann.
Ist es so einfach unter falschen Namen ein Paypal Konto und Bankkonto zu eröffnen? 

Ach ja Verfahren wurde eingestellt. Lehrgeld halt


----------



## tomsen83 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Siehe meine obigen Postings...Nen Perso ist schnell gefälscht. Dann zur Hauptverkehrszeit gegen 16:30-17:00 zu ner Postbankfiliale wo alle Mitarbeiter auf grund des Andrangs heillos überfordert sind und keine genaue Prüfung erfolgt weil die Schlange hinter dir immer länger wird. Via Postident nen Konto eröffnet und schwupps, stehen dir alle Türen offen. Das ganze machste drei vier mal und schon kann das lustige Abgezocke los gehen. Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass mal irgendwer die (Post-)Bank vor den Kadi zerrt und auf der Grundlage dieser mangelhaften Prüfung der Ausweisdokumente in Regress nimmt.

Für Paypal brauchste nur nen Konto, mehr ist nicht nötig.

Tut mir leid für dich, aber die Kohle kannste abschreiben.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

@tomsen
Wie ein Perso ist schnell gefälscht?
Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd, aber ich wüßte nicht wie ich das anstellen sollte?
Was du über die Postbank schreibst ist allerdings einleuchtend.

Jürgen


----------



## tomsen83 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Häufig werden die alten Persos gefälscht. Mit den Scheckkarten ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach, geht aber nach einer kleinen Anfangsinvestition in die entsprechende Drucktechnik auch ganz gut. Meist geschieht das nach folgendem Vorgehen:
Der Betrüger tut so, als ob er irgendwas Hochwertiges über eBay-Kleinanzeigen, Quoka etc. verkaufen möchte. Hat er einen Interessenten gefunden, bittet er diesen auf Grund "schlechter Erfahrungen" um einen Scan des Personalausweises per Mail bevor er die Ware rausschickt. Hat er die Kopie, hört der interessierte Käufer zunächst gar nichts mehr. Jetzt einfach via Photoshop das Bild austauschen, damits am Schalter nicht gleich auffällt, Wohnort und Anschrift anpassen, so dass es in der Bankfiliale glaubwürdiger ist, hochwertig ausdrucken, einschweißen, hingehen, Konto eröffnen, feddich.

Wenns dann richtig blöd läuft, kriegt der vormalige Interessent, mit dessen Daten das Konto eröffnet wurde, irgendwann Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft und wird noch als Beschuldigter vorgeladen.

Ich bin ja damals auch auf so ne ähnliche Nummer reingefallen (auch wenn man sich immer viel schlauer als alle anderen vorkommt so nach dem Motto: Mir passiert das nie, alles Vollhonks...). Da steckt teilweise soviel Raffinesse dahinter...


----------



## tomsen83 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Achso, eine Ergänzung noch: Selbst Paypal ist nicht 100% sicher. Wenn ihr dem vermeintlichen Käufer eine Zahlungsaufforderung schickt, kann es durchaus passieren, dass Ihr eine gefälschte Paypal-Zahlungsbestätitigung erhaltet. In gutem Glauben schickt ihr die Ware weg und das wars. 

Da könnte man Bücher drüber schreiben, soviele Methoden gibt es da (Packstationen usw.)
Also wie gesagt: ebay-Kleinanzeigen, quoka etc NUR ABHOLUNG UND BARZAHLUNG.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

@tomsen, danke für die Erklärung, so hab ich wieder was gelernt!
Da hab ich wohl bisher Glück gehabt bei meinen Internetkäufen.
Ich hab meine Kohle immer vorab überwiesen, Paypal hab ich gar nicht, allerding hauptsächlich für Autoersatzteile, oder auch Material für meinen Job, auch für Angelgeräte.
Hier im Forum habe ich schon so einiges gekauft und auch da immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
Einzige Ausnahme war eine per online Überweisung bezahlte Twinpower, wo der Verkäufer anfing zu stressen, weil noch einige andere Interessenten dran waren und es ganze 8 Tage brauchte bevor er das Geld von seiner Bank gut geschrieben bekam.
Das lag allerdings definitiv an seiner Bank, ich sag nur Targobank!

Jürgen


----------



## tomsen83 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Auch Autoersatzteile sind ein beliebtes Segment, in dem sich die Typen rumtreiben... Hier mal ein Beispiel. Am Ende des ersten Beitrags in dem Link ist auch eine Persofälschung zu sehen.


----------



## moppedx (25. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Es tauchen aktuell wieder solche Anzeigen auf.Also Vorsicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## moppedx (14. September 2018)

*AW: Achtung Betrug bei ebay Kleinanzeigen*

Es tauchen in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder diese Anzeigen auf.Im Moment recht häufig. Immer mal wieder eine Shimano Stradic ci4 VB 65€.Bezahlung nur PayPal Freunde&Verwante.Nutzer seit kurzem Aktiv.
Manchmal als zweite Annonce ein Futterboot oder ähnliches. 
Bitte Vorsicht!!
Als Anhang mal eine Aktuelle. 
Mit einer Sustain


----------

